# Respectful inclusive "we": 저희 or 우리?



## RadkeRonnie

Hello everyone.

I've been wondering, if I'm talking to someone who is older than me or just someone with whom I would use the honorific form, and I want to refer to us both at the same time with an inclusive "we" statement, should I say "저희" or "우리"? Or should I recast the sentence completely to avoid creating conflicts between my humility and their respectedness? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rance

우리 should be right choice.

Dad: 사랑하는 두 아들들아 같이 저녁 외식할까? 뭐 먹고싶니?
Son A: 아빠 멋쟁이, 저희 불고기 먹구 싶어요!  (저희= Son A + Son B)
Son B: 네! 우리 불고기 먹어요! (우리 = Son A+ Son B+ Dad)


----------



## idialegre

One question: why is it 아들들아 같이 and not 아들들과 같이 (or just 아들과 같이)?


----------



## Rance

Both would mean eating dinner with sons.
However the subject the father is speaking to becomes different.

사랑하는 두 아들들아 같이 저녁 외식할까
Lovely two sons(calling his son), let's have dinner together. (Talking to two sons whom the father wish to eat together.)

사랑하는 두 아들들과 같이 저녁 외식할까
Let's have dinner together with two lovely sons. (Talking to someone who's not his son like mother of the two sons.)


----------



## vientito

아 is often a familiar attachment to a person's name when you call out to them.  popularly used among friends and family


----------



## idialegre

Oh, of course! I knew that, but forgot! Thanks.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Thanks everyone =)

One more thing. In the example, is 먹구 싶어요 colloquial, a dialect, kid talk, or something else?


----------



## Rance

Oh, I probably should have said 먹고 싶어요, but they mean the same.
-구 is antique way of -고, but it's often used colloquially.


----------



## chemnerd

BTW there should be a comma or a dot after 아들들아


----------

